# 80cm - Paradise Found



## George Farmer (26 Dec 2010)

This is the final shot of my Dutch, as featured in the Jan '11 PFK.  

All the plants are now distributed amongst fellow UKAPS Members! 

Season's Greetings to one and all!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Dec 2010)

Very nice George!

A dutch themed tank, which has little touches of a Nature Aquarium... if that makes sense.


----------



## mlgt (26 Dec 2010)

Looks fantastic George. Its even better in the flesh


----------



## nry (27 Dec 2010)

Have had some thoughts on Dutch layouts myself recently, nice example


----------



## Angus (27 Dec 2010)

what plant is that in the foreground lower left? ive always wondered what species it is.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Dec 2010)

Thanks guys! 



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> what plant is that in the foreground lower left? ive always wondered what species it is.


Lobelia cardinalis.

Ideally I would have matured this over 6 months or so, and the Lobelia and Staurogyne in particular could be pruned into proper streets, as per the classic Dutch layouts.

I'd recommend a Dutch 'scape to anyone who fancies a challenge!


----------



## Angus (27 Dec 2010)

cheers george, i have to say im not a fan of dutch, but even you make it appealing  i like the rear more than the foreground.


----------



## Antoni (27 Dec 2010)

Great Dutch! Congratulations, George!


----------



## Marco Aukes (28 Dec 2010)

:silent:  *bites tongue, bites tongue, bites tongue*  :silent: 

Nope, that did not help.........sorry, it is a lovely scape, but it ain't Dutch!


----------



## Garuf (28 Dec 2010)

Nope, you have to be in Holland for it to be dutch. 
Looks good George. Reminds me of Tom Barr's harvesting tanks.


----------



## Marco Aukes (28 Dec 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Nope, you have to be in Holland for it to be dutch.



 

Well luckily that is not the criterium. However, lack of views to the backwall, missing streets of plants, and to much central focus "disqualify" it from being typical Dutch Style.

But than again, who cares which style it is when the result looks like this.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Dec 2010)

Thanks, Marco.  I settle for Dutch 'themed'...


----------



## Marco Aukes (28 Dec 2010)

But do not sneak out that easily; you should definitely try to go the full Dutch Style once!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Dec 2010)

Marco Aukes said:
			
		

> But do not sneak out that easily; you should definitely try to go the full Dutch Style once!


Yes, indeed. I think it needs a 180cm to do it justice.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Dec 2010)

got the chance to see this in the flesh (and carry it up a flight of stairs, heavy!!!) looked great, but still needed a little more time to mature


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Dec 2010)

Its so fresh you could eat it. Nice one mate. Great capture too.


----------



## flygja (2 Jan 2011)

Nice texture differences between the planting groups. A little more colour would've brightened it up a little bit IMHO.

Also, have you tried to shoot this tank with a long lens to compress it rather than a wide-angle to deepen it? Check out Filipe's blog link below. I think planting bushes would look better with a zoom lens. Just a suggestion. I'm guessing you've torn it down by now   

http://faao.blogspot.com/2010/06/2-lent ... entes.html


----------

